# Alcohol Tasting in NW England and N Wales.



## Dave Spencer (16 Sep 2007)

Anybody in this area of the world feel like getting together some time for a chat. Some of us are keen on photography as well, so there should be plenty to talk about.

We could also bring along various bits and bobs for swapping. What do you think?

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2007)

Great idea.  If I get enough notice then I'll try to make any meet, especially if there's beer involved...!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2007)

It's a fair stome for me but my Dad lives on the Wirral so if i had some notice i would happily tie the two in together.


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Sep 2007)

It would be great to see you both there. Thanks for the interest chaps. Just need a few more replies from the local yokels to get things rolling.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Sep 2007)

Not local to me at all, but would like to attend depending on which wkd is was.  Happy to make the trip, eps as I didn't go to the BBQ.  You thinking of making a weekend of it Dave? Sat and Sun?

Sam


----------



## oldwhitewood (24 Sep 2007)

Depends on where it is etc but I'd be up for it.


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys. Sam, I was just thinking of an evening socialising, if you are still up for it.

All we really need now is a little interest from people that actually live around here.  

Dave.


----------



## Maximumbob (25 Sep 2007)

ME

I want beer!!!

Would love to have a NW meet up... been dying for one for ages!!!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Oct 2007)

How about we think about a Christmas drink at some local battle cruiser, although I guess most of us will be driving?

Dave.


----------



## Maximumbob (23 Oct 2007)

sounds like an excellent idea!!  What sort of area is central to us, or has good transport links that might allow some to train it????


----------



## Maximumbob (6 Nov 2007)

any more ideas around the NW get together????

I need some advance warning so that I can get a pass out from the boss (wife)


----------



## nry (7 Nov 2007)

What is classed as North West for you lot?  I'm in Carlisle which is almost neither NE or NW!


----------



## tgc (14 Nov 2007)

Is this still happening?? I could be interested if I'm not away

Cheers Tim


----------



## Maximumbob (14 Nov 2007)

i think we should all goto Daves house 

or alternatively name a few places.  I'll start the ball rolling...

Liverpool is a big place with good train stations.  How about a pint at the 'Ship and Mitre' its a flagship real ale pub within 5 mins of the train station and beside the tunnel, and beside a carpark.


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Dec 2007)

tgc has just mentioned possibly meeting at The Blue Planet on another thread, which sounds like a great idea, and I can`t imagine why I never thought of suggesting it.

Anybody up for this, with a possible drink after?

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2007)

I might be, buts its a fair way, would combine it with a trip to that quarry of yours, Dave? 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Dec 2007)

I'd be up for it - Bagsey Graeme's spare room!


----------



## tgc (14 Dec 2007)

Deffo up for it....... Dave quarry in North wales???!!!  any slate going???


----------



## Garuf (14 Dec 2007)

Im up for a north wales visit, Travelling back might be a problem though failing that im pretty close to stoke on trent so the wirral shouldnt be too difficult to get to.


----------



## Maximumbob (16 Dec 2007)

I'm up for the blue planet.  Its about 15 mins from my house!!


----------



## tgc (16 Dec 2007)

5 mins for me!!!!  

Oh eye just had a look on the website and it says you can get discounted rates if you have more than 15 people.

Just trying to think of any decent LFS's around, water world on the chester high road, any other suggestions??

Cheers Tim


----------



## clippo (17 Dec 2007)

just joined the board myself but have previously kept freshwater and am in process of setting up a nature aquarium style nano. Also quite keen on the old aquatic photography.

I'd be interested in meeting people if the event is at the Blue Planet. As others its very close to my house.

If it looks likely, it may be worth making contact with staff there - they might be able to arrange a behind the scenes tour or such like. I know a few people....

Alternatively, Cheshire Waterlife at Oakmere with Wyvale Tarporley close by?


----------



## tgc (17 Dec 2007)

Welcome to the board clippo.



> If it looks likely, it may be worth making contact with staff there - they might be able to arrange a behind the scenes tour or such like. I know a few people....



Go on...........


----------



## clippo (17 Dec 2007)

I'd be happy to... will wait to see what others think first though I guess.


----------



## tgc (10 Jan 2008)

So, would we be any closer to having an event for the north west guys n gals?

On a boat in the north sea at the moment but i should be back in febuary, everyone still up for the blue planet?

I would love to host the event, i would'nt be able to put anyone up though i'm afraid  full house already.

Hopefully if it goes ahead you lot could help out my imbarissing tank   

Cheers Tim


----------



## Maximumbob (10 Jan 2008)

I'm still up for it, but i too cannot host   I'm sure anyone staying over in mine would hate to be woken by my young kids at an ungodly hour!


----------



## tgc (10 Jan 2008)

Don't get me wrong i'm more than happy to host the event, just have to speak to the missus and maybe send the kids off to their gandparents 

So far then me and maximum (obviously subject to date)

Cheers Tim


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Jan 2008)

I suppose I ought to go, seeing as I started the thread ......work permitting, of course.

Dave.


----------



## tgc (10 Jan 2008)

I'm back off this trip on the 30th of this month and should be off for febuary.

I'm in Overpool by the way which is just off the M53 5 mins from the blue planet. 

So who knows the best LFS's around so we could do a little tour, I know of Water world, Burleydam garden centre, and a couple of Fish only shops.

So perhaps we go the Blue Planet, maybe some LFS's then back to mine for drinks and Wii, and perhaps help with my tank 

3 people and counting   

Cheers Tim


----------

